# Audi Q7 S-Line Full Enhancement



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Here is a detail I completed a few weeks ago locally in sunny Buckinghamshire. The vehicle in question was a Black 2010 Audi Q7 S-Line 3.0TDi, which had been sat around under a tree for months on end in desperate need of its first detail.

The plan was a thorough exterior cleanse, a 1-step machine enhancement and protection provided by Valentines Concours; whilst the interior required a full cleanse and condition.

*On Arrival*



















Looking pretty contaminated from first impressions.

_Closer Inspection_




























Dealership buffer trails and light swirls (tut tut Audi... not that I am surprised):













































First port of call were the alloys.

*Alloys Before*



















The alloys were treated with a non-acidic wheel brightener followed by protection provided by a high durability carnauba wheel wax - the tyres & arches were also treated later in the detail.

*Alloys After*



















Next up was the exhaust, which was showing signs of carbon build up...

*Exhausts Before*










The tips were treated with a metal polished followed by a hi-temp wax.

*Exhausts After*



















Now onto giving the exterior surfaces a thorough cleanse, starting with a good rinse and snow foam:









Nooks & crannies agitated...









Once washed and dried using the 2 bucket method, the paintwork was clayed down to remove any bonded contaminants before machine polishing:









Light contamination to the tops of the vehicle, however!!










A few rogue tar spots on the lower half of the car.

Before I undertook the machine polishing, I treated the interior of the vehicle.

*Interior Before*























































*Interior After*
































































The Q7 was then treated to a 1-step machine enhancement using Dodo Juice Lime Prime to create a superb shine with insane clarity and depth of shine - whilst providing a perfect base for Valentines Concours Wax to bond too...

*Post-Enhancement Reflections*

_50/50_






























































































































The vehicle then received protection from Valentines Concours Wax plus the glasswork and plastics/rubbers were treated.

*The Results*

_Before_









_After_













































_Before_









_After_































































Obligatory thumbs up...































































A cheeky bit of beading as the car was being rolled back into the garage!


















Thank you for looking and reading as always - and a big thank you to the owner who cooked myself and the builders that day an unbelievable feast for our 12 hour efforts!

Adam,
Refined Details


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Love it mate its the dogs. Hoping i will have 1 of these myself in the not to distant future.
Some huge panels to work on there.:thumb:


----------



## mislavto (Jul 3, 2010)

great job. amazing reflections


----------



## cool (Jan 18, 2011)

i really like using limeprime...for enhancements its my new route...id have been tempted to have put some black hole on it too :buffer:
great finish :wave:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fantastic job matey.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

nice work fella

how many hour's did you spend on that,if you dont mind me asking


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Top class finish Adam


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Stunning results..... really like the Q7 :thumb:


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

paulmc08 said:


> nice work fella
> 
> how many hour's did you spend on that,if you dont mind me asking


It ended up taking 12 hours in total! She was quite the beast!!

Thanks for all the fantastic feedback guys & gals.


----------



## koksik750 (Jul 8, 2008)

Good job!!!! Looks really good


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

great turnaround..looks better than new:thumb:


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

Great job looks really nice i want to swap my CR-V for one of these one day lovely car


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice job mate - Looking much better


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic..


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice work. Now time for a well earnt rest. They are big old beasts ..


----------



## B3N_ (Apr 6, 2011)

great job mate, looks stunning. Bet you needed those step ladders for the roof. The Q7's are hoooge


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

great work, looks like a different paint colour.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

That is a beast! :argie:


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

Boat on wheels.
Nice job on it.


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

dooka said:


> Nice work. Now time for a well earnt rest. They are big old beasts ..


Tell me about it! 12 hours flat out with about 15 minutes for lunch, I was a shadow of my former self after a day on this beast!!

Thanks for the great feedback guys & gals


----------



## Bowden769 (Feb 21, 2011)

good job there 

i will have to get u do my little corsa maybe


----------



## Mgs Detail (Jul 12, 2010)

Done a couple of valets on Q7s but never broke the polisher out for one yet. I did take some paint readings for a customer and most were well in the high 300 apart from the boot which was half of the rest so god knows how Audi paint these buses.


----------



## Mk90 (Aug 4, 2011)

that's awesome !


----------



## craig06typer (Oct 11, 2008)

Nice turnaround mate,
I've Just bought one in silver awesome machines! I wouldnt have a life if I bought a black one.....:buffer:


----------



## MickPontoon (Aug 8, 2011)

huge vehicle and great work


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Mgs Detail said:


> Done a couple of valets on Q7s but never broke the polisher out for one yet. I did take some paint readings for a customer and most were well in the high 300 apart from the boot which was half of the rest so god knows how Audi paint these buses.


I found this one to be around 180-220 microns throughout.

Thanks for the superb feedback guys and gals!


----------

